# Tons of duck hunters violating laws.



## Dustin Pate (Jan 20, 2011)

I try to read the DNR reports they post online each week. It is quite amazing at all the violations for duck hunting. I think duck hunters have the deer hunters beat on baiting offenses. Not to mention no plugs, way over the limits, no licenses/stamps.


----------



## Buckhustler (Jan 20, 2011)

I know... I understand how some people accidentally break a law every now and then but the laws are in place for many reasons. One is to keep the duck population up.... If people keep shooting over the limit and breaking rules there will be ducks in small numbers in the future. I dont get it. Just greedy wannabe duck commanders I guess?


----------



## JimDraper (Jan 20, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> I try to read the DNR reports they post online each week. It is quite amazing at all the violations for duck hunting. I think duck hunters have the deer hunters beat on baiting offenses. Not to mention no plugs, way over the limits, no licenses/stamps.



Do you have a link? I would like to check that out. Thanks


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/enforcement/law-enforcement-reports


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 20, 2011)

I have yet to see a duck that is worth the cost of one of those fines.


----------



## devolve (Jan 20, 2011)

Hairy Dawg said:


> I have yet to see a duck that is worth the cost of one of those fines.



X2, or a deer, or a turkey etc.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 20, 2011)

Funny you bring this up.  I bought some corn this week at the feed store (mom & pop).  As he's loading the corn he asks, "This for the birds?"  

I said, "Yes."  Because it was for my Guineas / chickens.

Then he asks, "Where are you duck hunting?  We are about out of corn.  All the duck hunters have just about bought us out."

I then explained what birds (Chickens / guineas)I was referring to and he still chuckled like "yeah right."


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 20, 2011)

They are not hunters they are killers. The pay the fines and the following week they are doing it again. People just dont care all they want to do kill,takr pics and brag on what they did and then throw them away. Now I can see someone mess up every once in a while, by making a mistake on what kind of duck it was, forgeting to sign thier fed duck stamp that was stuck to thier lin, or something like that. But hunt over bait ,10 birds over their limit, etc. that to me is being athief. They are stealing from us all and giving  real hunters a bad name. That is my .02 and how I feel.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 20, 2011)

Singling out duck hunters seems unfair.

Seems like all sorts of violations.  Not just for ducks.


----------



## HuntNTails (Jan 20, 2011)

Guess there will be a bunch of them wishing they had read the rules for waterfowl.


----------



## bigtasty22 (Jan 20, 2011)

hope they can afford the fines after they spent all that money on bait


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 20, 2011)

It seems to me that there were more "hunters" this year. Every bubba with a jon boat, bass boat, Carolina skiff, or whatever decided that they were going to be duck hunters. I'll give it to them, some may not know all the regs. Others just don't care. We do most of our hunting on public land so I have seen far too much of this Duck Commander inspired nonsense. I just hope that these guys get bored with shooting at wood ducks and give up waterfowl. I hate the competition and educating of birds.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems like there are more waterfowl violations not so much because the waterfowl hunters are that much more flagrant violators of the law, but because:

Most other seasons are out, concentrating wardens on waterfowl hunters, whose numbers are small compared to deer hunters

Waterfowl hunting is condensed into a few predictable spots, giving wardens a much higher percentage of catching violators

The regs are not as clear as they could be


----------



## duckmaster14 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Seems like there are more waterfowl violations not so much because the waterfowl hunters are that much more flagrant violators of the law, but because:
> 
> Most other seasons are out, concentrating wardens on waterfowl hunters, whose numbers are small compared to deer hunters
> 
> ...



All very valid points. But I don't know anyone who would say they think it's LEGAL to hunt over bait or put 8 shots in their shotgun or kill 8 woodies a person. Those are all pretty flagrant and common sense types of regulations that even a new hunter would know.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 20, 2011)

duckmaster14 said:
			
		

> All very valid points. But I don't know anyone who would say they think it's LEGAL to hunt over bait or put 8 shots in their shotgun or kill 8 woodies a person. Those are all pretty flagrant and common sense types of regulations that even a new hunter would know.



Absolutely, I agree with you.  As I said, I don't think that the majority of waterfowl hunters are out to violate the laws, simply the laws are more complicated than deer hunting laws, for instance.  I'm not making an excuse for waterfowl hunters, I'm just saying it's much easier to run afoul of the law duck hunting than deer hunting if one doesn't really study the regulations.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 21, 2011)

I have said something similar to this on the deer hunting section a few months back. I'm in the feed and seed business, and its ridiculous to the amount of people that come in buy corn and that dang molasses for ducks. Wished I had a dollar for all the ones that do it. I could retire early. Then I get the guys that swear you cant kill ducks legally here in Ga.  I know for a fact and without a doubt thats every duck that I have killed has been 100% legal.  Its funny, cause the most of the guys that do it are the ones that Have all the money, and could go anywhere anytime and kill 1000's of ducks, but yet they wanna stay here in Ga bait a hole and kill mostly woodies. Makes no sense to me!!!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 21, 2011)

The river down here is like the wild west.  Enforcement is tough to get a hold of and with so many river miles and ramps and so few available rangers, it's a nightmare.  Walmart (our only "sporting good" store) has been out of steel for almost two months.  What do you think guys are shooting?  I guess it really doesn't matter if you shoot lead if you aren't afraid to kill more ducks than you are allowed, shoot before and waaaay after legal time, and you have no problem hunting over bait.  I'm pretty sure the next guy that tells me "That's how we do it in south Georgia" is going to get bopped in the nose.
Wish these idiots would stay in the deer woods.  They don't deserve the opportunity to hunt ducks.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 21, 2011)

georgia_home said:


> Singling out duck hunters seems unfair.
> 
> Seems like all sorts of violations.  Not just for ducks.



That is true. But I was making the point of all the violations with ducks.

And it's not just because deer season is out. Go read every week since duck season has been in. Plenty more to make you sick.


----------



## scoggins (Jan 21, 2011)

this just prooves that WE are all just a bunch of OUTLAWS and ROUGES!

LOL


----------



## scoggins (Jan 21, 2011)

waterFOULers have always beena prime target for GW's as long as I can remeber

it seems like it is more of a challange or ego-stroke for them to chase and/or catch a hunter screwing up while hunting duck than anything else ( having known 2 past GW's)

I mean really; it isn't much to brag about sitting around the coffee shop to say the HE caught 3 folk this morning now wearing "saftey-orange" but it makes them feel like there was an accomplishment when they have caught someone coming out of the water over the limit , no plug, no steel shot, after hours ,over bait and a crippled dog, without proper liscens , ect......


beside it is Federal for ducks and just local for other stuff


----------



## scoggins (Jan 21, 2011)

PS
i am not an advocate of breaking laws nor do i intentetionally hunt illegal anymore( done enough of that in my past for about 4 people)


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 21, 2011)

its funny to read those reports because there is alot that they do not include....sneaky gw's


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 21, 2011)

It's gotten to where I check the area I'm going to hunt really good before I set up. public lake and there is more corn in it than you could imagine.


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 21, 2011)

how true people need to learn some self control when it comes to shooting these ducks they should just focus on layin those stupid goats that run out in front of your car all the time down!


----------



## scoggins (Jan 21, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> how true people need to learn some self control when it comes to shooting these ducks they should just focus on layin those stupid goats that run out in front of your car all the time down!



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! self control LOL!!!!!

please refernce the thread started by this young man about a slow weein south ga and tell me how hipocritical the above statement is........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Funny you bring this up.  I bought some corn this week at the feed store (mom & pop).  As he's loading the corn he asks, "This for the birds?"
> 
> I said, "Yes."  Because it was for my Guineas / chickens.
> 
> ...






Soooooooo, where are ya huntin??


----------



## MrSlithers (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad this was brought up. I goose and duck hunt on a limited basis and the meat I get majority of the time is from my buddies and the people they're friends with. Couple weeks ago I get a call from one of my friends huntin friends' and he says he's got 18 geese. Im thinkin awesome and asked him who all went.... "Just me and a buddy". I grew up in a house hold, "shoot to kill, waste none and stay legal".  He said if he didnt find someone to take them that they were gonna dump them in a creek because this late in the season their freezers are full. So I got stuck with 18 geese at 9 pm to clean that night.... Not to happy. People are idiots and needless to say I have a crap-ton  of goose jerky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

MrSlithers said:


> Glad this was brought up. I goose and duck hunt on a limited basis and the meat I get majority of the time is from my buddies and the people they're friends with. Couple weeks ago I get a call from one of my friends huntin friends' and he says he's got 18 geese. Im thinkin awesome and asked him who all went.... "Just me and a buddy". I grew up in a house hold, "shoot to kill, waste none and stay legal".  He said if he didnt find someone to take them that they were gonna dump them in a creek because this late in the season their freezers are full. So I got stuck with 18 geese at 9 pm to clean that night.... Not to happy. People are idiots and needless to say I have a crap-ton  of goose jerky.





That makes you guilty too.


----------



## MrSlithers (Jan 21, 2011)

I was just thinkin the same thing but im not gonna let them throw geese out. I told him to basically knock it off and i've sent an email to the DNR that they might want to start crackin down in that area. They'll get tickets and end up doin it again.... Pretty stupid when I got 2 $90 speeding tickets 13 months apart and my driving privelages got revoked for 5 months.... Our government is jacked up and I work for them....


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Jan 21, 2011)

While I don't condone baiters and poachers, I have a strong feeling that DNR officers have a greater incentive to write waterfoul voilations than they to deer violations due to the higher fines associated with waterfoul regulations. Also as others have mentioned, there is only so many places in GA where duck hunting can take place, brings to mind that old saying about low hanging fruit. It's a heck of a lot easier for green jeans to check the 50 - 100 duck holes in his county, than it is for him to walk all over the thousands of acres of land looking for piles of corn. Once he finds a baited hole, all he has to do is ride by with the windows down to know if someone is in there hunting, as opposed to someone baiting deer he would have to actually get out of the truck and walk back to the pile of corn to see if someone is hunting over it.

Duck hunters are easy targets, therefore duck hunters who break the law get caught more often.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 21, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I have said something similar to this on the deer hunting section a few months back. I'm in the feed and seed business, and its ridiculous to the amount of people that come in buy corn and that dang molasses for ducks. Wished I had a dollar for all the ones that do it. I could retire early. Then I get the guys that swear you cant kill ducks legally here in Ga.  I know for a fact and without a doubt thats every duck that I have killed has been 100% legal.  Its funny, cause the most of the guys that do it are the ones that Have all the money, and could go anywhere anytime and kill 1000's of ducks, but yet they wanna stay here in Ga bait a hole and kill mostly woodies. Makes no sense to me!!!



how much are yals 50lb bags of molasses?  the guy at the feed store here says he sells the fool out of them too


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 21, 2011)

These guys think you can shoot 30 min past sunset..and I hear em do it every single evening that I go to the swamp...Nobody has bothered them yet..


----------



## jwb72 (Jan 21, 2011)

Federal violations are better to get because it's usually easier to make them stick as opposed to a local violation.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 21, 2011)

Its not the duck hunters its the deer hunters that hunt ducks after the deer season is over


----------



## chase870 (Jan 21, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> Federal violations are better to get because it's usually easier to make them stick as opposed to a local violation.



You ever see the size of a Federal Badge? They look like a rodeo belt buckle.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan 2-8, 2011- under Putnam county is the complaint my husband called in about two duck hunters shooting RIGHT IN FRONT of our dock. Turns out both guys weren't licensed and were in possession of lead shot. Both were issued citations.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 21, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Jan 2-8, 2011- under Putnam county is the complaint my husband called in about two duck hunters shooting RIGHT IN FRONT of our dock. Turns out both guys weren't licensed and were in possession of lead shot. Both were issued citations.



and they should. good job.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> and they should. good job.



It's not the first time this has happened. I woke up one morning (before legal hour) to gunshots VERY close to the house. Walked outside at daybreak and saw a johnboat trollin' in front of the dock. I grabbed the binocs and tried to get a reg# but one of the dudes noticed and fired up the big motor. 

They weren't the same dudes my husband busted. And before anyone says anything about us bein' "nosy busybodies" it's a matter of safety around here. I could care less what y'all do on your own. But if you get too close to me and mine, well, the law will be called.


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2011)

i think alot of it is just people who dont take the time to read the dang regs, and just go out and do what they want. the rules with ducks are not as simple as say, deer season, where for the most part, a license and orange vest and your good.


dont ask why, but before one hunt dad waited til the day before to go find legal shells, and there was none on the self, the man behind the counter tells dad just to use lead shot "its okay, they wont ask to see your shells anyway"

people like that dang sure dont help.


----------



## MrSlithers (Jan 22, 2011)

chase870 said:


> Its not the duck hunters its the deer hunters that hunt ducks after the deer season is over



Dissssssagreeeeee


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 22, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> That is true. But I was making the point of all the violations with ducks.
> 
> And it's not just because deer season is out. Go read every week since duck season has been in. Plenty more to make you sick.



Looked over the reports and there were way more violations other than duck hunting violations.

Duck Hunters put way more money where their mouth is than any other hunting or fishing group and cost the State the least.  

Corn sales to deer hunters in Georgia is way way more than to duck hunters.


----------



## gsp754 (Jan 22, 2011)

How much of an impact does baiting ducks in Georgia have on the population?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 22, 2011)

gsp754 said:


> How much of an impact does baiting ducks in Georgia have on the population?


None...Same as anything else.It should be legal..


----------



## gsp754 (Jan 22, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> None...Same as anything else.It should be legal..




 well said


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 22, 2011)

MrSlithers said:


> I was just thinkin the same thing but im not gonna let them throw geese out. I told him to basically knock it off and i've sent an email to the DNR that they might want to start crackin down in that area. They'll get tickets and end up doin it again.... Pretty stupid when I got 2 $90 speeding tickets 13 months apart and my driving privelages got revoked for 5 months.... Our government is jacked up and I work for them....



Were you speeding?
I know how to fix it.stop speeding.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 22, 2011)

chase870 said:


> its not the duck hunters its the deer hunters that hunt ducks after the deer season is over



a freakin men.......................


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 23, 2011)

gsp754 said:


> How much of an impact does baiting ducks in Georgia have on the population?



Considering most of the ones who bait also shoot way over the limit it would have to have an impact on wood ducks for sure. 

I know they can shoot over the limit without bait but the bait may add more.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 24, 2011)

gsp754 said:


> How much of an impact does baiting ducks in Georgia have on the population?



nice avatar


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 24, 2011)

we were checked by the gw this weekend when we arrived back at the landing.  he checked our licenses, asked how many we killed, and told us to have a nice day.  he didn't check for steel shot or plugs in our guns and did not ask to see our ducks.  we were all legal, but i was quite surprised he wasn't more in depth, especially with the reputation this guy has in the area.

he did ask if we saw anyone else and which direction most of the shots we heard came from.


----------



## scoggins (Jan 29, 2011)

it is alot like what my old man told me one time




"If you don't show your butt it don't matter"

that is to say most of the time that if you are repectfully humble  and not arrogantly brash you will have a better end result


----------



## bbducks (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey I just looked that link up. Im on there. But it was a true mistake. Just didn't read the dates right. Hunting ama on closed season. If it wasn't for the deer hunters I would have been legal. They ruin everything for us. Lol. But I took my ticket paid it. I was in the wrong can't bash the green pants for doin his job. When your wrong your wrong


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 30, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> Considering most of the ones who bait also shoot way over the limit it would have to have an impact on wood ducks for sure.
> 
> I know they can shoot over the limit without bait but the bait may add more.



You seem to know an awful lot about baiting and over the limit.  Are you a member of a rouge group of duck hunters or are you just making assumptions?


----------



## scoggins (Jan 30, 2011)

mudducker

it is what it is

most folk that are gonna break the law will go all out those are the ones that Mr. Green Jeans loves to meet in the woods


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 30, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> You seem to know an awful lot about baiting and over the limit.  Are you a member of a rouge group of duck hunters or are you just making assumptions?



I'm going by the facts that I have read in that reports. All you have to do is read them. Look at how many violations involve baiting and over the limit.

I follow all laws 100%..the game warden knows this. I have done by part by reporting baited public land spots and other violations.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 30, 2011)

this thread is funny. 


T


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 8, 2011)

THE law is the law if you break it. YOU PAY. You will make mistakes and if you learned your leason you wont do it again. But most voilaters just keep on doing it.       

Larry


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> I'm going by the facts that I have read in that reports. All you have to do is read them. Look at how many violations involve baiting and over the limit.
> 
> I follow all laws 100%..the game warden knows this. I have done by part by reporting baited public land spots and other violations.



Those reports show that deer hunter violations run 10 times what duck hunter violations run.

BTW, I guarantee you that you don't follow all laws 100%.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 9, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Those reports show that deer hunter violations run 10 times what duck hunter violations run.
> 
> BTW, I guarantee you that you don't follow all laws 100%.



I can guarantee you I follow the law 100% cause I have no tickets ever!!!!!  That must mean I behave real good.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 9, 2011)

I see more deer hunters on there than duck.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> I can guarantee you I follow the law 100% cause I have no tickets ever!!!!!  That must mean I behave real good.



I too have NEVER been written a ticket for a game law violation.  That being said, they hung the only perfect one on a cross.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2011)

vrooom said:


> I see more deer hunters on there than duck.



probably because there's more deer hunters number wise than duck. 


T


----------



## Jameshenry (Feb 13, 2011)

That's what's wrong with the world today!!got too many people worried about what other people are doing!! As long as someone is not hurting you and your family!! Leave them alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!and mind your own business!!!because what could you have done if they were legal? Not a thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MAY OWN YOUR DOCK! BUT YOU DON'T OWN THE LAKE!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2011)

Jameshenry said:


> That's what's wrong with the world today!!got too many people worried about what other people are doing!! As long as someone is not hurting you and your family!! Leave them alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!and mind your own business!!!because what could you have done if they were legal? Not a thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MAY OWN YOUR DOCK! BUT YOU DON'T OWN THE LAKE!



AMEN!  However, I actually own my dock and my lake.


----------

